# Your basic fatty



## crazymoon (Jun 29, 2015)

I hadn't made fatties for awhile so here we go with the basic ingredients-Jimmy Dean sausage, bacon, , cheese, garlic, mushrooms, onions and pepper-in the pan for a quick sautee'













P1010001.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 29, 2015


















P1010002.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 29, 2015






The sausage was put into  gallon Ziploc bags w/the corner cut for air relief and rolled













P1010004.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 29, 2015





  













P1010003.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 29, 2015






From the bag to wax paper for easier rolling-adding the goodies and my bacon weave













P1010005.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 29, 2015


















P1010007.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 29, 2015






Added some rub for a bit of kick ,actually did two fatties but my pics of both fatties were  blurry, yes I had imbibed !













P1010008.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 29, 2015






Here is a money shot and a plate for dinner with a few freshly caught brook trout to go with my delicious and healthy(??) fattie













P1010010.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 29, 2015


















P1010011.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 29, 2015






Took 3.5 hours @225* with apple chips in the AMNPS, thanks for looking ! CM


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey CM , that is a great looking fatty if I do say so myself ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Dave


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 6, 2015)

CM  that's a great looking fatty--has everything in it that I love.  Nice tight bacon weave too, no blank spots there.

Gary


----------



## b-one (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes it looks good not sure how we all missed this one!


----------



## driedstick (Jul 7, 2015)

CM That sure looks good - everything was going well till the trout pic LOL not a big trout fan, my momma use to have that on every plate I think that I ate as a kid, just plained burned out on them. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 7, 2015)

CM, nice smoke & really like the fresh brook's !


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow.   Looks awesome.

Love brooke trout.


----------

